

Github cofounder says his company doesn’t just ‘sprinkle Internet on top’ - bjansn
http://venturebeat.com/2013/11/12/github-cofounder-says-his-company-doesnt-just-sprinkle-internet-on-top/

======
OafTobark
Was that comment about internet available in more places than electricity
meant to be factual?

